# Sobre piezoeléctricos



## -KaiK- (Nov 21, 2008)

Tras leerme el readmede esta sección, creo que es más conveniente publicar el mensaje aquí...

Hola,

Estoy muy interesado en aprender más sobre los materiales piezoeléctricos y componentes derivados de ellos, por las cosas con las que estoy experimentando, pero la verdad es que no he encontrado nada realmente útil por google.

La idea que tengo de un material piezoelétrico es que al aplicarle una cierta fuerza de deformación, este responde con una tensión y viceversa. Pero en ningún lado he encontrado curvas fuerza-tensión ni nada parecido.

Además, también se habla de la frecuencia a la que responde el material, pero siempre ligado a excitaciones también periódicas. No obstante lo que yo busco no es un resonador, más bien me gustaría encontrar algún componente parecido al que hay en los mecheros esos en que solo hay que apretar una lengueta para que salte la chispa.

Me gustaría saber si al aplicarle una fuerza constante, el material produce una tensión constante, así como la relación que guardan estas últimas y de que orden de magnitud estamos hablando.

También me gustaría conocer otras fuentes de información donde se expliquen estos materiales de forma clara.


Muchas gracias!


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 21, 2008)

-KaiK- dijo:
			
		

> ...Estoy muy interesado en aprender más sobre los materiales piezoeléctricos y componentes derivados de ellos, por las cosas con las que estoy experimentando, pero la verdad es que no he encontrado nada realmente útil por google.


Si haces Google piezoelectric ceramic  te aparece un listado bastante variado. 



> ...Me gustaría saber si al aplicarle una fuerza constante, el material produce una tensión constante


No.   



> ., así como la relación que guardan estas últimas y de que orden de magnitud estamos hablando


Eso lo tenes que buscar en catalogos de fabricantes, aunque no se juegan mucho. 
Ejemplo: Murata   http://www.murata.com/catalog/p19e.pdf



> También me gustaría conocer otras fuentes de información donde se expliquen estos materiales de forma clara


Hay algunos libros dando vueltas por Internet (en ingles), pero realmente no me queda claro si lo que buscas es material sobre el efecto piezoelecrico y sus aplicaciones o algo eminentente practico tipo "Arme este medidor de distancias"


----------



## -KaiK- (Nov 21, 2008)

¡¡Gracias por contestar!

Más bien es sobre el efecto en si. No se si he expresado mal mis dudas...

Realmente la pregunta sería ¿Que señal obtengo si aplico una fuerza de 500 Newtons durante 3 segundos al material piezoeléctrico?


----------



## alecmander (Nov 21, 2008)

*Hola! te dejo los apuntes de fisica cuantica, si te gusta leer ahi esta todo perfectamente detallado con curvas y de mas... te dejo los archivos (piezolectricidad esta en Mecanica cuantica (modulos del I al IX) pag 27)
los subo en Rapidgarcha porque en el foro no se puede subir mas de 1 Mb comprimido y los archivos pesan 3 megas aprox
Link> *


----------



## -KaiK- (Nov 22, 2008)

Hola!

Gracias por los apuntes! Para "sumergirse" en el tema son perfectos. Lo único es que no entran al detalle de ninguna formulación, sigo sin saber como calcular la tensión producida por una deformación mecánica....

Alguien sabe que señal obtendría si aplico una fuerza de 500 Newtons durante 3 segundos al material piezoeléctrico?  O al menos como calcularlo?

Muchas gracias


----------



## joorge (Nov 22, 2008)

Aquí tienes las fórmulas

http://www.seacorpiezo.com/defin_terms/def.html

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 22, 2008)

-KaiK- dijo:
			
		

> ...Realmente la pregunta sería ¿Que señal obtengo si aplico una fuerza de 500 Newtons durante 3 segundos al material piezoeléctrico?


Obtenes un escalon.  
Pero es similar a si cargaras un condensador (y de bajo valor). Si mantenes la fuerza constante indefinidamente no se 'continua generando energia',  la misma resistencia interna del tester/osciloscopio te lo va descargando. Lo que realmente tendrias es un pulso con decaimiento exponencial.

El valor del pico de tension lo sacas si conoces la constante piezoelectrica del material. Ese valor depende del material, de la geometria y de la direccion de la deformacion.
Si por ejemplo fuera un cubo de 1cm de lado (medio inutil pero mas sencillo imposible) y le aplicas a las caras metalizadas 500N tendrias:
V = g33*(largo/superficie)*Fuerza    (el g33 lo saco del catalogo de Murata ~ 20*10^-3 V·m/N)
V = 1000V


----------



## -KaiK- (Nov 22, 2008)

Es justo lo que quería saber!

A 1000 voltios lo llamas un escalon de bajo valor?

El cubo de 1 cm de lado al q haces referencia es justo lo q buscaba, xo imagino q eso no se vende tal cual. Para obtener una señal escalón como la que dices (no es importante q llegue a 1000 voltios), ¿que tipo de dispositivo debería entonces comprar y donde? ¿un sensor de presión? ¿Como de caro puede ser?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 22, 2008)

> ...A 1000 voltios lo llamas un escalon de bajo valor?


No, a la capacidad del condensador.



> El cubo de 1 cm de lado al q haces referencia es justo lo q buscaba, xo imagino q eso no se vende tal cual. Para obtener una señal escalón como la que dices (no es importante q llegue a 1000 voltios), ¿que tipo de dispositivo debería entonces comprar y donde? ¿un sensor de presión? ¿Como de caro puede ser?


Creo que a nivel unitario la unica pastilla que podrias conseguir 'suelta' es la de un nebulizador ultrasonico. Sensores o buzzers no te sirven porque no estan pensados para tensiones altas.
Lo mas barato que se me ocurre es comprar un encendedor de cocina (piezoelectrico claro) en el supermercado y sacarle las ceramicas (llevan dos que son cilindricas)


----------



## -KaiK- (Nov 22, 2008)

¿y a que tensiones llegan los sensores?

Gracias por la información!


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 22, 2008)

En general estan hechos para entregar tensiones de menos de 1V.
Si los desarmaras y le quisieras aplicar una fuerza grande se romperian.

Que es lo que queres hacer?  
Te interesa la tension que entregue, pero cuanta necesitas?
Se mas concreto porque sino esto parece un chat, y yo aborrezco el chat...


----------



## -KaiK- (Nov 23, 2008)

jejeje perdona.
Primero quería saber si la respuesta a una presión sobre el piezoeléctrico, era un escalón de tensión, cosa que ya me has explicado, gracias!
Ahora, lo que pretendo es encontrar algo adecuado que me entregue un pulso de unos 7 voltios al aplicarle una cierta fuerza, pero quizá no tanta como 500N, nosé, 100N o así. Me gustaría encontrar algun material para experimentar con ello y no tener que romper el cerdito para poderlo comprar.

¿Crees q sería posible?¿Que te parecería lo más adecuado/similar?¿Cuanto podría durar el pulso? (supongo q segun especificaciones del "circuito equivalente").

esta es la última de verdad !

Muchas gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 23, 2008)

-KaiK- dijo:
			
		

> ...Ahora, lo que pretendo es encontrar algo adecuado que me entregue un pulso de unos 7 voltios al aplicarle una cierta fuerza, pero quizá no tanta como 500N, nosé, 100N o así. Me gustaría encontrar algun material para experimentar con ello y no tener que romper el cerdito para poderlo comprar.


Conseguite un encendedor de cocina --> baratos y ya tenes la estructura de soporte lista para aplicarle fuerza (tenes que eliminar la parte que le da el golpe).
Supe ver alguna vez unos encendedores que daban un tren de chispas (y eran piezoelectricos). Nunca desarme uno para ver la construccion, pero creo que estos serian los mas apropiados.



> ¿Crees q sería posible?¿Que te parecería lo más adecuado/similar?¿Cuanto podría durar el pulso? (supongo q segun especificaciones del "circuito equivalente").


? ? ? ?  *Sin carga* duraria indefinidadamente. *Con carga*, dependera de esta la duracion y la amplitud del pulso (que es mas bien un pulso de corriente), pueden ser microsegundos a segundos.
Por otro lado la fuerza debe ser alternante, porque la corriente se genera mientras ocurre la deformacion. No podes deformarlo indefinidamente en una direccion (adivina por que?)


----------



## -KaiK- (Nov 23, 2008)

¡Evidente!

Gracias por todo, unas respuestas perfectas.


----------



## frcz10 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hola gente! necesito convertir un aplauso en un pulso de unos 4 V. El circuito debe filtrar e ignorar otros sonidos como voces y demas.. He estado utilizando un micro electret pero no me ha dado muy buenos resultados..! alguien tiene una idea de como podria hacer esto con un piezoelectrico? o mas bien, me recomiendan hacerlo con un piezoeléctrico?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2011)

ya reallisaste eta pregunta en otra sección, no puedes realizar mas de un post con el mismo contenido y menosn pulblicarlos en cualquier lado estas en infracción, por lo tanto te los pueden eliminar sin previo aviso


----------



## frcz10 (Jun 3, 2011)

solo hice la misma pregunta en 2 lugares que parecieron apropiados ya que se habla del tema y esto por que estoy en una urgencia al respecto y necesitaba pronta respuesta... al parecer este es un foro en el que solo aquellos que tienen experiencia en su utilización son bienvenidos ya que no es la primera vez que me reclaman porque hago un comentario.. que mal -.-


----------



## pandacba (Jun 4, 2011)

Es que esas son las normas del foro, y es igual para todos, antes de posteasr debes leer las normas para no cometer errores, en mayor o menor medida todos hemos cometidos errores al principio, yo por ejemplo mi priemer post fue todo en mayúsculas, y me oservaron eso, no por un capricho, si no porque es parte de las normas del foro, y listo. Si se deja que cada uno haga lo que le parece esto seria un caos.

Por más urgencias que tengas, las normas deben cumplirse, y ellas dicen no iniciar dos temas con el mismo contenido, pudiendo eliminar amobos post con o sin previo aviso.....


Por otro lado también se observa que debes ser paciente, en que te respondan y muchas veces puede que naide lo haga por una, o varias causas, que si lees las normas te vas a enterar...

Asi que no digas que mal, las reglas estan para cumplirse y en todo caso vos que mal si ya antes te han advertido en seguir insitiendo en hacer como te place en todo caso eso eso e pésimo de tu parte


----------



## Toncorp (Sep 10, 2011)

Hola Eduardo, me llamo Toni.te escribo porque he visto en el foro que sabes mucho de piezoelectricos y quiero hacer un experimento pero no se por donde empezar.

Te explico, quiero hacer que un material piezoelectrico, sometido a una tension electrica aun por determinar, varie su grosor en unos milimetros. 

Cual serian las formulas matematicas que deberia usar para saber como reaccionara el piezoelectrico? Cual crees tu que seria el mejor material piezoelectrico para hacer este experimento? algun tipo de polimero?? 

espero tu respuesta muchas gracias y gracias por tu tiempo un saludo.

mi correo es


----------



## pandacba (Sep 10, 2011)

TONOCORP que hace ese correo alli? le estas insinuando a Eduardo que te conteste en forma privada? en ese caso doble falta, te aconsejo que lo quites, ya que tu post puede llegar a ser eliminado

por infracciòn a las normas del foro.

Tu actitud es un tanto egoista, la idea de un foro es particiaptiva, que lo que se trata te sirva a ti y a otros foristas, de la forma que tu lo planteas solo quieres beneficiarte tù


----------



## Toncorp (Sep 10, 2011)

Hola buenas noches (es bonito saludar primero verdad? )

Lo primero es Toncorp. Lo segundo no estoy buscando nada egoista con mi correo AHI, solo era una manera de firmar. Yo busco esa informacion no kiero privar a nadie de ella todo lo contrario. Pero bueno supongo q ya has hecho tu juicio de valor amigo PANDACBA (yo lo escribo bien).

Espero que Eduardo pueda responderme para darme algo de luz en el tema, ya qe parece el unico que aporta algo constructivo. Muchas gracias, un saludo PANDACBA y a tod@s los demas foreros! (no pongo el mail como firma pq m lo borran )


----------



## pandacba (Sep 11, 2011)

"Tonocorp" No es ningùn juicio de valor, te fijaste que te editaron el post?


----------



## Toncorp (Sep 11, 2011)

"Tu actitud es un tanto egoista, la idea de un foro es particiaptiva, que lo que se trata te sirva a ti y a otros foristas, de la forma que tu lo planteas solo quieres beneficiarte tù", 
eso es tu juicio hacia mi persona sin saber mis intenciones, de todas formas no estoy aqui para estas cosas,
 solo para aprender de la gente q sabe sobre 
EL EFECTO PIEZOELECTRICO INVERSO 
y cuanta es la maxima elongacion de un material piezoelectrico al aplicarle un voltaje, sabeis si algun material tiene una ampliacion cercana a los 700 micrometros??? muchas gracias . Un saludo para tod@s!! 

Hola, abro un post (espero estar haciendolo en el sitio adecuado, si no pido disculpas por adelantado).

Bien, la pregunta es, *alguien sabría decirme que material piezoelectrico es el que mas cambia de tamaño al hacer pasar un voltaje atraves de él??*

He buscado por todos los lados y es algo que no logro encontrar. Necesito saberlo para hacer un experimento piezo electrico en el q*UE* un cuerpo al hacer pasar por el voltaje, cambie de dimensiones a la vista, al menos q*UE* se consiga una elongacion entorno a 600-700 µm aprox.

si me podeis ayudar os lo agradeceria, supongo que dicho material sera ceramico, no lo se. Y si sabeis entorno a q*UE* voltaje y con cuanto amperaje seria esa elongacion posible en ese material seria mas que perfecto.

Os doy mil gracias de antemano un saludo a tod@s!!

Toni.


----------

